# Proper Introduction



## Precious (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm Christine, my first mantid was precious - a sinensis, thus my name.  I have been away for 8 years but am stocked up and back in action!  So excited to be here!  I'm currently keeping: 14 hierodula membranacea L-3 and I'm incubating sinensis oothecae.  I'm a Dental Hygienist from VA but I work in a volunteer capacity only.  Three grown kids and a yorkie!  New phase of life and time for my favorite hobby.  I look forward to buying, selling, trading, chatting and seeing all my bug friends again!  Cheers!


----------



## Benji (Apr 26, 2016)

welcome!... I'm in VA too!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Precious (Apr 27, 2016)

Benji said:


> welcome!... I'm in VA too!


Virginia Beach, you?


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome, fellow Virginian.


----------



## Benji (Apr 27, 2016)

Chesterfield (bordering Richmond)


----------



## MantisGalore (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome!!!


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello Christine and welcome to the forum


----------



## Precious (Apr 29, 2016)

Benji said:


> Chesterfield (bordering Richmond)


I lived in RVA for 13 years! Love it!  West End, my friend owns Bandito's, ever go there?


----------



## Precious (Apr 29, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> Welcome, fellow Virginian.


Thanks!  Where are you?


----------



## avn (Apr 29, 2016)

I went to William and Mary so I was all up in there. Welcome. You get great nature in va


----------



## Sarah K (May 2, 2016)

Precious said:


> Thanks!  Where are you?


I live in NoVA. Herndon, VA to be exact.


----------



## avn (May 2, 2016)

@Sarah K  I grew up in Reston VA. Moved out to california but yeah, nova is home.


----------



## Sarah K (May 3, 2016)

avn said:


> @Sarah K  I grew up in Reston VA. Moved out to california but yeah, nova is home.


Awesome! I moved here because of job opportunities, but never intended to stay as long as I did.   oh well, the area definitely has it's perks!


----------

